# Birds going nuts off seawall in G-Town right now..



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

http://www.G-townsurf.com

1:15pm Wednesday, 5/16


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Yeah, just happened to be looking...*

It was very cool. The way they were hitting the water, had to be a bunch of pelicans. Dinner time in the surf...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I have to keep telling myself...

Those are knats flying around the cam...
Those are knats flying around the cam...
Those are knats flying around the cam...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like some people may have been in the right place at the right time. Hope those people at the end of the rocks had their rods with them.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Last time I fished the surf in Sargent they were like that. 10's of thousands, diving for dinner. They would sit on the water for a while, and get up and do it again. Took about an hour for them to get in front of me. I caught world record class gafftops one after another, on 8" mullet intended for Reds. Carp!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

SwampRat said:


> I have to keep telling myself...
> 
> Those are knats flying around the cam...
> Those are knats flying around the cam...
> Those are knats flying around the cam...


Lol.... right! Few weeks ago I waded the surf about a hundred yards to approach the birds. Whatever was under them steadily moved on down the beach away from me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

It's that time of year for the BIG (6") white shrimps to be cruising the surf at the ends of the groins... Bay shrimpers will be creeping in as close as they can get next week... Happens every year...


----------



## SeaSick (Apr 20, 2015)

Would have love to been there.


----------

